# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > مبتدی: ساخت کلید میانبر چند گانه

## na_3_er

سلام دوستان اگر میشه راهنمایی کنید درست بشه یه عمر دعا گو هستم  :خجالت: 
یه برنامه دارم استفاده میکنم مقدار تکراری زیادی در هر دسته داره میخوام جلوگیری کنم از کارهای تکراری با Ctrl+C و Ctrl+V فقط یه مقدار میشه کپی برداری کرد حالا میخوام یه چیزی شبیه این درست کنم ولی چند گانه
مثلا اگر Ctrl+Q زدم مقدار Edit1 در حافظه بره و بعد Ctrl+V کنه و اگر مثلا Ctrl+W زدم مقدر Edit2 در حافظه بره و بعد Ctrl+V کنه همین روال ادامه پیدا کنه من بتونم چند مقدار در حافظه داشته باشم با کلید ترکیبی مقدار حافظه جایگزین بشه 

تو روخدا کمک کنید سربازم همش کارهای تکراری هست باید هر سری تایپ کنم اینجوری از تایپ مقدار های تکراری جلوگیری میکنه و با کلید کنترل ترکیبی حله :افسرده: 
امید وارم متوجه شده باشید و سربازی نرید  :قلب:

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
هات کی عمومی بسازید.
در جایی آقای Mask نمونه کد گذاشته بود، بگردید پیدا می کنید.

----------

